# Guns and Spoons



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## johnrotten (Aug 6, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAH RIGHT ON I LOVE IT


----------



## Reddbecca (Dec 29, 2007)

"If the presence of guns is responsible for muder and crime, the presence of food is responsible for fat people and diabetes"


----------



## wyocarp (Jul 29, 2005)

Where does one get one of those tee shirts? Anyone know?


----------

